# MHI TE04H turbo rebuild kit



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I have this TE04H turbo off a Dodge Van (heh) and I'm interested in build it back up. The compressor/turbine wheels and shaft are in good condition, it's just the bearing sleeves that need to be replaced as far as I can tell.

Anyone know of a rebuild kit or something that I can get for it? :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

now..is this from a diesel or gas engine?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

gas


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

alright...well I'd recommend sending it off to a professional to get rebuilt, who can balance it properly.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

well, I kinda want to spend less than the turbo is actually worth


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it's not done professionally, you'll be wasting your money.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Can't just buy replacement bearings? Couldn't imagine those would be that expensive...

It doesn't really matter right now though unless I can get the turbine housing cleaned up and a rusted bracket removed.


----------

